# Wii Resolution & Cables



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

For those who have a Wii connected to their HD PJ, is the resolution improvement of component cables vs. composite worth the upgrade?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, It makes a marked improvement. You also get a 480p signal that can be made 16x9 I have mine set up that way and its much nicer.


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks,

Are the cables only available through Nintendo?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought ours at Futureshop, I think Amazon.ca has them as well. Also try Walmart.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If monoprice ships to CA, they have them.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

:crying: I purchased a set of Wii Component cables at KMart, then I found them at MonoPrice. I purchased a few sets for friends :nerd: Check out monoprice :T


----------

